# gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht



## allrounderab (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einer guten und guenstigen Feederrute. Gefischt wird im Fluss mit eher schwacher Stroemung und im See. Ich denke das WG sollte -15o max. 18o gr. nicht ueberschreiten. Da ich meine Ruten schon vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe, bin ich hier leider nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge. Ich habe damals zwischen 4o-5o Euro pro Rute bezahlt und bin bis heute zufrieden. Mein Rat an ihn war auch bis max 8o Euro auszugeben und sich lieber eine bessere Rolle zu kaufen. Die Rute hat man ja ausser beim Auswurf und Drill nicht in der Hand.
Habt ihr so zwischen 4o-6o Euro Empfehlungen, 8o Euro sollten aber auf keinen Fall ueberschritten werden.

Vielen Dank.

Ps: Sorry fuer die Fehler, sitze gerade im Ausland und komme nicht so ganz mit der Tastatur klar.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Hi!
Mal ganz ab von Vorschlägen für deine Rute, finde ich das WG für einen 
schwach-fließenden Fluss bzw. einen See für ziemlich übertrieben.
Da sollte es eine Rute von 80 bis max. 120 g Wg ausreichen. Man wird nicht mit 80 g Körben fischen(müssen), man hat mehr Gefühl im Drill und nicht zu vergessen, macht es auch mehr Spass mit einer leichten Rute zu fischen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## steffen1 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

hallo,
sänger sensitec heavy feeder im Angebot für 38 euro bekommen. gibts auch leichter. für das geld sehr gut.


----------



## Nahehunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Da kann ich Dir einen guten Tipp geben.
Das Wurfgewicht wird sehr oft überschätzt. Ich werfe z.B. mit einer max. 80 Gramm Rute auch Körbe mit 100 Gramm (zzgl. Füllung) Es hängt also von der Wurfweite ab welche Rute die Beste ist.

Eine sehr gute Rute im leichteren sowie dem etwas stärkeren Bereich ist die Shakespeare MACH 1. 

Ich habe beide im Betrieb und bin super zufrieden.




Hallo,

ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einer guten und guenstigen Feederrute. Gefischt wird im Fluss mit eher schwacher Stroemung und im See. Ich denke das WG sollte -15o max. 18o gr. nicht ueberschreiten. Da ich meine Ruten schon vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe, bin ich hier leider nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge. Ich habe damals zwischen 4o-5o Euro pro Rute bezahlt und bin bis heute zufrieden. Mein Rat an ihn war auch bis max 8o Euro auszugeben und sich lieber eine bessere Rolle zu kaufen. Die Rute hat man ja ausser beim Auswurf und Drill nicht in der Hand.
Habt ihr so zwischen 4o-6o Euro Empfehlungen, 8o Euro sollten aber auf keinen Fall ueberschritten werden.

Vielen Dank.

Ps: Sorry fuer die Fehler, sitze gerade im Ausland und komme nicht so ganz mit der Tastatur klar.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nahehunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Ich beurteile eine Rute nicht nach Ihrem Wurfgewicht!! Das ist gokelores! 

Das Feedern ist mehr als schwere Gewicht mit brachialer Gewalt ins Wasser zu bringen. 



Da kann ich Dir einen guten Tipp geben.
Das Wurfgewicht wird sehr oft überschätzt. Ich werfe z.B. mit einer max. 80 Gramm Rute auch Körbe mit 100 Gramm (zzgl. Füllung) Es hängt also von der Wurfweite ab welche Rute die Beste ist.

Eine sehr gute Rute im leichteren sowie dem etwas stärkeren Bereich ist die Shakespeare MACH 1. 

Ich habe beide im Betrieb und bin super zufrieden.




Hallo,

ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einer guten und guenstigen Feederrute. Gefischt wird im Fluss mit eher schwacher Stroemung und im See. Ich denke das WG sollte -15o max. 18o gr. nicht ueberschreiten. Da ich meine Ruten schon vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe, bin ich hier leider nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge. Ich habe damals zwischen 4o-5o Euro pro Rute bezahlt und bin bis heute zufrieden. Mein Rat an ihn war auch bis max 8o Euro auszugeben und sich lieber eine bessere Rolle zu kaufen. Die Rute hat man ja ausser beim Auswurf und Drill nicht in der Hand.
Habt ihr so zwischen 4o-6o Euro Empfehlungen, 8o Euro sollten aber auf keinen Fall ueberschritten werden.

Vielen Dank.

Ps: Sorry fuer die Fehler, sitze gerade im Ausland und komme nicht so ganz mit der Tastatur klar.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Dave85 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*



allrounderab schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einer guten und guenstigen Feederrute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black-Death (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

bin auch auf der suche und absoluter neuling.

kann man mit der folgenden rute durch auswechselbare spitzen den  größten bereich des feederfischens abdecken was das wurfgewicht angeht?
(falls man keine links posten darf schonmal sry und ggf löschen)

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...aenger-sensitec-heavy-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

was für eine länge wäre optimal?


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/24208


----------



## Black-Death (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

refresh! 

hat jemand eine antwort?


----------



## D123J (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Was hast denn mit der Rute vor?


----------



## Black-Death (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

auf der einen seite würde ich damit gerne kleinere fische wie neunaugen oder auch brassen fangen. auf der anderen seite aber auch auf karpfen gehen. (wenn sowas denn überhaupt mit ein und derselben rute möglich ist). ich weiß halt nicht wie das mit dem wurfgewicht von 0-180g zu verstehen ist


----------



## D123J (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

An sich heißt das, dass du Gewichte bis 180 Gramm werfen kannst. Wobei solche Angaben - wie weiter oben schon beschrieben - immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Musst du denn solch schwere Körbe verwenden, weil du z. B. in einem Fluss mit starker Strömung fischst? Solltest du nämlich nur 30 Gramm Körbchen auf kurzer Distanz fischen, dann finde ich persönlich die Rute überdimensioniert. Was die Länge angeht, würde ich das auch von den Bedingungen vor Ort abhängig machen. Was nützt dir eine 4,20 m Rute, wenn die Ufer deines Gewässers stark zugewuchert sind. Geh doch einfach mal zum nächsten Tackledealer und nimm verschiedene Ruten in die Hand und lass dich dort beraten.


----------



## lsski (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

hIch hatte sie schon " Alle " super günstig für 3 x Angeln und dann zerbrochen odr eine Bertibovent mit 300g Wg welche schwer klobig und nur schwabbelt " besserebrandungsrute "

Bis hin zu erkenntniss das _Jenzi AICAS Feederforce_ die Rute ist die preisleistungs mäßig ALLE in den Schatten stellt. !

Nicht zu teuer sehr gut verarbeitet. 
Ich halte die 3,90m mit 180g WG für die ideale Einsteigerrute .

Feederruten kann man nur mit Schnur durch den Ringen in der aktion testen alles andere ist eher was für Spezialisten !


----------



## Black-Death (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

aber mache ich denn damit dann etwas falsch? dann kann ich doch zb die spitze mit dem geringsten wurfgewicht wählen und die anderen (ersteinmal) links liegen lassen. die ufer sind bei uns hauptsächlich frei.


----------



## D123J (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54FVtuw1hds


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*



Black-Death schrieb:


> ....kann man mit der folgenden rute durch auswechselbare spitzen den  größten bereich des feederfischens abdecken was das wurfgewicht angeht?......



Nein kann man nicht. Das Wurfgewicht wird durch den Rutenblank vorgegeben. Mit den Wechselspitzen kann man die Angelrute an die jeweiligen Strömungsverhältnise bzw. Windverhältnise anpassen.



Black-Death schrieb:


> was für eine länge wäre optimal?



Hängt vom Gewässer ab.


----------



## Black-Death (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht. Das Wurfgewicht wird durch den Rutenblank vorgegeben. Mit den Wechselspitzen kann man die Angelrute an die jeweiligen Strömungsverhältnise bzw. Windverhältnise anpassen.



ja das habe ich auch gerade gesehen #t

also würdet ihr mir nun eher von der rute abraten?
vom preis her fand ich sie ganz gut. (ja ich weiß dass man vorrangig nicht auf den preis schauen soll aber in anbetracht des studentenlebens und allerlei anderer kosten beim angelmaterial spielt der preis schon eine wichtige rolle  )


----------



## Black-Death (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*



Black-Death schrieb:


> auf der einen seite würde ich damit gerne kleinere fische wie neunaugen oder auch brassen fangen.




ich meinte natürlich rotaugen 

die silvesternacht hängt mir wohl noch in den knochen ;D


----------



## steffen1 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Ich habe genau diese Ruten in 3,90 gekauft,also eine geschenkt bekommen,eine nachgekauft. was soll ich als Neuling da falsch machen? Sollte ich sie kaputt machen,was ich nicht glaube,dann habe ich Erfahrungen gesammelt die nicht so teuer waren. Sollten die Spitzen brechen weil ich keine Ahnung habe kaufe ich welche nach,von browning,und schleife sie passend. Ich werde sie überwiegend in der Brandung verwenden und wenn ich merke diese Angelei passt für mich komm ich von ganz allein zu besseren Ruten. Aber du musst ja auch erst mal probieren. Ist meine Meinung. Allen die mitlesen wünsche ich ein gutes neues Jahr und Petri Heil.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

um es mal vorne weg zu sagen - bei dem was du vor hast - brauchst du keine Feeder mit bis zu 180Gr WG....

Für fast alle Gegebenheiten ist ne 360cm Rute schonmal nicht verkehrt... das Wurfgewicht würde ich - ohne deine Gewässer und deren Strömungen zu kennen - um die 100-120gr einstufen.

Bereits ein Futterkorb von 30gr mit Futter kratzt schonmal an den echten 50-60Gr WG.. und zw. 20-40gr verwende ich im Stillwasser. Gegen wir von leichter Strömung wie in Altarmen aus, so sind wir schnell bei Korbgewichten von 60- max80Gr + Futter ... also summa summarum 80-100Gr reelles Gewicht, was befördert werden muss.

Wenn du noch keine passende Rolle hast - dann schau nach ner 4000er Größe und vergiss die kleinen 1000er oder 2500er Röllchen die gerne an die Feederrrute montiert werden. Die größere Spule der 4000er macht einiges an Wurfweite aus und ne 4000er ist eben robuster als ne 2500er...

Achja - ganz gute Feederruten in der Preisklasse gibts nach wie vor von Sänger TTS. Browning ist auch nicht verkehrt, wobei mit die Ambition Serie mit dem burgundfarbenen Duplon nicht zusagt... da muss man bisi mehr Geld in die Finger nehmen....

Am besten finde ich, wenn die Spitzen ebenfalls aus Carbon und nicht aus Glasfaser sind... ist abern persönliche Vorliebe.

Gruß
Fr33


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: gute guenstige Feederrute gesucht*

@ Black death. ich kann aus eigener erfahrung die Universe feeder- serie von mitchell empfehlen. Die ruten sind für anfänger eigentlich sehr gut geeignet , weil sie recht rubust sind und auch mal fehler verzeihen und auch noch für einen relativ schmalen Taler zu haben sind. Bei dehen hatte ich jedenfalls noch nie das gefühl das die rute mit dem Gewicht der Körbe überfordert ist , und ich werfe gewicht bis zu 150 gramm  wenn es richtig ballert. Zur länge kann ich mich den Anderen nur anschliesen. Bei uns am Silokanal zum beispiel bist du mit einer 4,20 total überdimensioniert , hier reicht auch 3,60 voll aus . ich hatte mal so einen neben mir der hat mit einere 4,20 gefischt und seine Körbe regelmäßig an das andere ufer oder die gegenüber liegende Spundwand gdonnert . Wenn du also kein 80-100 meter werfen musst dann sind kürzere Ruten voll ausreichend. Wer aber im rhein oder an der Weser oder sonstwo etliche meter raus muss , der sollt zu einer längeren rute greifen . Ich habe in meiner Sammelung zum Beispiel Matthias weigang in 4,20 mit einem Wg vom 180 gramm und muss sagen das Topteil für die Elbe wenn man nicht vom buhnenkopf aus fischen kann. :m


----------

